# Staying away from the porn.



## guy (Jul 17, 2019)

Edit: I'm not trying to be condescending or make anyone feel guilty. That's not my goal here. I apologize if it feels that way, but please bear with me on this. 

Hi,

So I've been involved in the furry Fandom for probably over 25+ years. I'm 39.

I've written over 20 (quite lengthy) novels involving anthro animal people (And humans. In my novels, which are always love stories, sometimes my characters are intimate. But it's only after wooing one another, getting to know one another, and after pledging their souls to one another in marriage, the intimacy may not happen until 100 pages or more.). I'm also learning to draw anthros.

In short, I love the furry Fandom.

But I wasn't always healthy-involved with the Fandom. 15 years ago I was heavily addicted to pornography, and 90 percent of it was furry/anthro porn.

It took a lot of struggling but I managed to kick the porn addiction. I went from many times a day to now, maybe once or twice a month, which I consider to be much better. I'm not addicted to it, I can say no.

I can remember googling "kicking furry porn addiction" and having absolutely zero results of similar people struggling with it.

On a personal level I have seen quite a few artists start drawing adult material, eventually grow ashamed of drawing animal people making more animal people, and leave the Fandom for good.

To me, the purity, beauty, and innocence of animal people is highly attractive and beautiful to me. I enjoy creating worlds with them in it, shaping their souls, struggles, and personalities. I don't ever want to be without the Fandom.

My art settings on FA are set to "general" so if I wanted to look up adult stuff I'd have to go into settings, put my password in, do the drop down menu, see the stuff, then go back into my settings and change it all back.

Kind of a pain in the ass. But worth it. I find that viewing the adult stuff sort of tarnishes the purity and beauty that is inherent with "furry" people. That said, it can be some of the most alluring pornography imaginable. I get it.

But what I am saying is, in the name of keeping the Fandom pure in our hearts, why not strive to look up cleaner images? I assure you, I get some suggestive stuff in my inbox, and that it's actually enough to get the juices going, but not all the way. I appreciate the feminine form, even if she has a tail and pointy ears.

I guess I'm wondering if anyone is like me. Do you struggle to keep it SFW? Has it been worth it? For me it is. I want to keep my love of anthro animal people for the rest of my life.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 17, 2019)

To be honest, I find a lot of the "furry porn" kind of ridiculous and over the top.  It's like it was done by people whose only knowledge of "bedroom activities" comes from watching human-porn, not actually doing it themselves.
There is some that is well done, but I don't go out of my way to find it and I'm not interested in having my OC involved in any of it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 17, 2019)

That's fine.
Human porn is a lot more than furry porn


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2019)

I think you can have a balance of both sfw and nsfw. There's very few occasions where I actively look up porn, I'm usually just browsing general furry art. If you personally don't like porn then that's fine, but I think wanting to ""purify"" the fandom is a bit unnecessary and stifles a lot of people's expression, which is unfair to them. A lot of people use furry porn as a way to explore or express their sexuality.

there's maybe only a few exceptions to that statement



guy said:


> I can remember googling "kicking furry porn addiction" and having absolutely zero results of similar people struggling with it


....because most people just label it as a porn addiction lmao


----------



## guy (Jul 17, 2019)

Willow said:


> I think you can have a balance of both sfw and nsfw. There's very few occasions where I actively look up porn, I'm usually just browsing general furry art. If you personally don't like porn then that's fine, but I think wanting to ""purify"" the fandom is a bit unnecessary and stifles a lot of people's expression, which is unfair to them. A lot of people use furry porn as a way to explore or express their sexuality.
> 
> there's maybe only a few exceptions to that statement
> 
> ...




I'm definitely not trying to purify the Fandom. I have matured a bit in ways thanks to my writing of adult scenes. I'm just pondering if anyone has shared my struggles, or if they see value in keeping it pure(er?)


----------



## Telnac (Jul 17, 2019)

I enjoy some NSFW artwork from time to time but I'm not an addict.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 17, 2019)

Telnac said:


> I enjoy some NSFW artwork from time to time but I'm not an addict.



I am.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 17, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I am.


At least you're willing to admit it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2019)

guy said:


> I'm definitely not trying to purify the Fandom. I have matured a bit in ways thanks to my writing of adult scenes. I'm just pondering if anyone has shared my struggles, or if they see value in keeping it pure(er?)


It's just the tone of your post seemed a bit condescending :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2019)

This is a strange thread. I think it might help you to separate your personal issues with addictive behaviours- which I wish you the best by,
from strange claims about the purity of animal people.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 17, 2019)

I see no reason not to look at NSFW artwork
Though most of the art I see in the fandom are from kemono art on my Twitter timeline. So it's not like I'm actively searching for furry porn. Just sometimes furry porn comes up. And that's cool cause a lot of NSFW artwork is really pretty or cute!


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jul 17, 2019)

The porn sort of defines furry fandom. The rest (fursona, childrisch behavior, adults enjoying cartoons for small kids, etc.) more or less makes us freak in general public eyes.
Forget about immature media speaking of sex, porn and fetish as something wrong. No one really sees it that way.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 17, 2019)

Artists go where the money is, and yes, I can imagine how drawing porn could take its toll on some people.


----------



## ElioHyena (Jul 17, 2019)

I honestly dislike NSFW artwork. There's just too much of it imo.
I just try to filter it out as best as i can, but some still slips through because of it not being tagged.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 17, 2019)

I can't draw for crap but people have given me money to write their fantasies.

I'm not one to judge, it's a good thing that the only fazes me is mutually consented sex in the missionary position for the purposes of procreation with the lights off.

And if you're really depraved there will be some handholding after.


----------



## Simo (Jul 17, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I can't draw for crap but people have given me money to write their fantasies.
> 
> I'm not one to judge, it's a good thing that the only fazes me is mutually consented sex in the missionary position for the purposes of procreation with the lights off.
> 
> And if you're really depraved there will be some handholding after.



This is even scarier when the characters involved are also missionaries.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 17, 2019)

It's okay to like porn and it's okay to not like porn. If you have a problem involving porn addiction, that's something personal rather than fandom related imo. There's nothing inherently pure about ANY fandom though. Especially one with a large amount of people looking to escape reality in some form.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 17, 2019)

guy said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I've been involved in the furry Fandom for probably over 25+ years. I'm 39.
> 
> ...


Um, okay. But why is porn seen as "bad"? What's wrong with embracing your sexuality?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Um, okay. But why is porn seen as "bad"? What's wrong with embracing your sexuality?



Long answer: Media and authority figures have deemed sexual activities to be hedonistic and activities reserved for the depraved to allow for better control of the masses. This leads to an entrenched discomfort regarding anything even mildly sexual.

Short answer: Shame, insecurity, fear.

Meme answer:


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 17, 2019)

15 votes that's an oof


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 17, 2019)

I like sensual and romantic fluffy nsfw only UwU it's adorable

But if I were lusting over it, I would feel gross and innapropriate... I don't look to get off on it AT ALL or even look it up 99.99% of the time...


----------



## Keefur (Jul 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Um, okay. But why is porn seen as "bad"? What's wrong with embracing your sexuality?


It's those people who "embrace" their sexuality a dozen times a day that you have to watch out for.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It's those people who "embrace" their sexuality a dozen times a day that you have to watch out for.


Well if SOMEONE would stay out of my room then porn addiction wouldn't be a problem. >:c


----------



## Keefur (Jul 17, 2019)

Catdog said:


> Well if SOMEONE would stay out of my room then porn addiction wouldn't be a problem. >:c


*Walks into @Catdog 's room*  Can I borrow a penc... OMG! Sorry!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It's those people who "embrace" their sexuality a dozen times a day that you have to watch out for.


Uh, what?


----------



## guy (Jul 17, 2019)

Willow said:


> It's just the tone of your post seemed a bit condescending :/



I apologize if it sounded like that. That's truly not how I meant it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It's those people who "embrace" their sexuality a dozen times a day that you have to watch out for.


A dozen times a day? You're gonna start a fire from the chafing!


----------



## guy (Jul 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This is a strange thread. I think it might help you to separate your personal issues with addictive behaviours- which I wish you the best by,
> from strange claims about the purity of animal people.



Well, I like to embrace the pure side of the Fandom, as in, if animal people weren't inherently pure spirited we wouldn't allow our children to watch them on television, it's merely my opinion that the base spirit of the Fandom is purity and beauty, and that's what I want to hold onto, personally. That said I find some of the adult art to be, well, amazing. It's just good not to be addicted to it is all I'm saying, having temperance over it is good. I guess that's a given.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, what?



'Tis a masturbation joke.



guy said:


> if animal people weren't inherently pure spirited we wouldn't allow our children to watch them on television,


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 17, 2019)

guy said:


> Well, I like to embrace the pure side of the Fandom, as in, if animal people weren't inherently pure spirited we wouldn't allow our children to watch them on television, it's merely my opinion that the base spirit of the Fandom is purity and beauty, and that's what I want to hold onto, personally. That said I find some of the adult art to be, well, amazing. It's just good not to be addicted to it is all I'm saying, having temperance over it is good. I guess that's a given.


Purity? Temperance? Urk, I hate wholesomeness....


----------



## Simo (Jul 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>



I approve of this message on behalf of the National Skunk Association. (NSA)


----------



## Telnac (Jul 17, 2019)

guy said:


> Well, I like to embrace the pure side of the Fandom, as in, if animal people weren't inherently pure spirited we wouldn't allow our children to watch them on television, it's merely my opinion that the base spirit of the Fandom is purity and beauty, and that's what I want to hold onto, personally. That said I find some of the adult art to be, well, amazing. It's just good not to be addicted to it is all I'm saying, having temperance over it is good. I guess that's a given.


It's the addiction that's the problem, not the thing you're addicted to. Gambling isn't a problem for me because I'm not addicted to gambling. But someone who is addicted to it should stay FAR away from a casino. It's the same story with NSFW artwork. I can enjoy it in moderation and it's not a big deal because I don't obsess over it. If you struggle with addiction to it then you should avoid it. But that has to be your choice. No one should try to force that choice onto you, nor should you try to force that choice onto anyone else.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 17, 2019)

I honestly don’t mind NSFW content itself, but sometimes some people who enjoy it. Nothing wrong if you like that part (Humans gotta do the human stuff, and I’ve been guilty of it myself ) but some people don’t know what boundaries are, or seem to do the deed 400X a day are the kind that annoy me.


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 17, 2019)

I can see how you feel about it. I personally do look up NSFW stuff, but I do enjoy the wholesome SFW pics too. As an artist I kinda wish I only got commissioned SFW art to be honest as I can show it friends and family. Though NSFW is requested quiet a bit and there is definitely market for it. Also portfolio wise is something I'd rather not show as its something I heard a friend's buddy got declined out of a job because he only drew NSFW.

Hope you keep doing well with your Porn addiction!


----------



## Korina (Jul 17, 2019)

I don't mind NSFW stuff, it's not my favorite thing in the entire world, but I don't mind it. Most of the stuff in my yiff folder is actually dedicated to a couple of kinks. Sure, there are some NSFW things mixed into it, but most of it is just questionable. That's just me though.


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 17, 2019)

I enjoy both NSFW and SFW art. Not all of the NSFW art appeals to me...nor does it always make sense? But I wouldn't say it's something I'd personally avoid.
Basically, I just scroll past anything I don't really like the look of. That's my response, anyway.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 17, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> A dozen times a day? You're gonna start a fire from the chafing!



If you're female and igniting your bits after a dozen times you may want to get that looked at.

I'm probably not a doctor, but my unprofessional diagnosis says that the lady-types have built in lubrication mechanisms.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 17, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> A dozen times a day? You're gonna start a fire from the chafing!


Haven't you seen those online videos of people starting a fire from scratch?  It takes a lot of "stick rubbing" to start a fire!


----------



## guy (Jul 17, 2019)

CostaRic said:


> I can see how you feel about it. I personally do look up NSFW stuff, but I do enjoy the wholesome SFW pics too. As an artist I kinda wish I only got commissioned SFW art to be honest as I can show it friends and family. Though NSFW is requested quiet a bit and there is definitely market for it. Also portfolio wise is something I'd rather not show as its something I heard a friend's buddy got declined out of a job because he only drew NSFW.
> 
> Hope you keep doing well with your Porn addiction!



Hey, thank you man! I truly appreciate that! I truly wish you the very best


----------



## guy (Jul 17, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> A dozen times a day? You're gonna start a fire from the chafing!



Haha, good one. Hey, thanks for what you do, I imagine it's a thankless job, sometimes. But I appreciate you.  *hugs*


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2019)

I love NSFW furry art. It's what made me join this fandom in the first place 

While I consider my preferences tame compared to many of the things I see on FA(I prefer softcore sex and tasteful nudity), I still look at and commission a lot of NSFW art.

I don't understand the appeal of a lot of the things I see on FA. There are so many fetishes and niches which I had never even heard of before joining this fandom. I don't try to understand them either, and I try to not judge the people who create or enjoy such things. I just skip it and look at something else.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 18, 2019)

Mayflower said:


> I love NSFW furry art. It's what made me join this fandom in the first place
> 
> While I consider my preferences tame compared to many of the things I see on FA(I prefer softcore sex and tasteful nudity), I still look at and commission a lot of NSFW art.
> 
> I don't understand the appeal of a lot of the things I see on FA. There are so many fetishes and niches which I had never even heard of before joining this fandom. I don't try to understand them either, and I try to not judge the people who create or enjoy such things. I just skip it and look at something else.


Expanding on what you said, it was literally a fetish sequence that actually made me realize I was furry... XD


----------



## Aesural (Jul 18, 2019)

Porn is love, porn is life. Browse browse and browse, and get sad when I can't find anything new~


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 18, 2019)

Aesural said:


> Porn is love, porn is life. Browse browse and browse, and get sad when I can't find anything new~


I'm a self-identified sex-positive person, but there is more to life than yiff...


----------



## Aesural (Jul 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm a self-identified sex-positive person, but there is more to life than yiff...


More porn :V


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 18, 2019)

guy said:


> I find that viewing the adult stuff sort of tarnishes the purity and beauty that is inherent with "furry" people. That said, it can be some of the most alluring pornography imaginable. I get it.
> 
> But what I am saying is, in the name of keeping the Fandom pure in our hearts, why not strive to look up cleaner images? I assure you, I get some suggestive stuff in my inbox, and that it's actually enough to get the juices going, but not all the way. I appreciate the feminine form, even if she has a tail and pointy ears.
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if anyone is like me. Do you struggle to keep it SFW? Has it been worth it? For me it is. I want to keep my love of anthro animal people for the rest of my life.


 For some of us - SFW only content is boring.... and the NSFW stuff is what makes the Fandom exciting, interesting, and enticing...... if that doesn't float your boat personally... well - so be it..... to each his own, as they say....

Many Furs are SFW only as well, and - you may be able to find others that think like you in that regard, if you look around enough... (assuming you haven't already).


----------



## Friskyfoxie (Jul 18, 2019)

Mayflower said:


> I love NSFW furry art. It's what made me join this fandom in the first place
> 
> While I consider my preferences tame compared to many of the things I see on FA(I prefer softcore sex and tasteful nudity), I still look at and commission a lot of NSFW art.
> 
> I don't understand the appeal of a lot of the things I see on FA. There are so many fetishes and niches which I had never even heard of before joining this fandom. I don't try to understand them either, and I try to not judge the people who create or enjoy such things. I just skip it and look at something else.


This is exactly my situation here! I enjoy tasteful nsfw. I am a married woman who enjoys literature and art both SFW & NSFW. I don’t masturbate or anything to the NSFW I just appreciate the artwork. The style and characters in it.  I too commission SFW and NSFW art of my own characters.


----------



## Friskyfoxie (Jul 18, 2019)

You know what’s really addicting??  

Memes.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 18, 2019)

Friskyfoxie said:


> You know what’s really addicting??
> 
> Memes.


How is your taste in such fine art? Dark, surreal, relatable?


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm a self-identified sex-positive person, but there is more to life than yiff...



There is?


----------



## Catdog (Jul 18, 2019)

Yiff is love. Yiff is life


----------



## TallmanClay (Jul 19, 2019)

I don't have a sexual interest in furries so NSFW art and SFW art are the same to me when it comes to viewing. It only fazes me when I happen upon some extreme fetish (which hasn't happened at all on this particular website). If it's good art, it's good art.

Seeing a lot of porn does become draining after a while though--particularly if it's bad porn. It all starts to look the same. Not the feeling you're talking about, but yeah.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 19, 2019)

As others have previously mentioned, it's not as much the NSFW that is the problem, but that having an addiction to anything is bad. I don't think whether people do like NSFW or dislike NSFW should matter. Just as long as no one or nothing is getting hurt and people know their boundaries.
While I do have my SFW filter off on FA, I don't actively look up porn. Personally for the most part other people's characters aren't interesting to me in the NSFW regards, so seeing NSFW art of another person's character is kind of the same to me as looking at the SFW art of another person's character. So I have stuck more to just looking at SFW art online, and following artists who predominately post SFW art.
If I really want to look at NSFW stuff, I'll just draw it myself .-.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 19, 2019)

If you feel that NSFW artwork was negatively impacting your life, good for you that you found a way to do something to change your behavior in regards to it. I'm personally sceptical as to the degree to which "porn addiction" is an actual thing beyond a general behavioral addiction, but any habit that disrupts your life to a significant degree can definitely be harmful in the long run.

I personally find both a focus on "no intimacy before marriage" and a notion that pretty much anything is "pure" in an absence-of-sexuality way pretty... uncomfortable. That's not the word I quite want, but I don't know if a word for adequately describing the discomfort I feel even exists. Animals will readily get it on giving no fucks who or what might be watching. Very few if any animals have much of a concept of shame or "that's a private spot, don't touch that." 

Sexuality is individual. If no sex before marriage works for you, go right ahead. There's no intention on my part to force you to fuck before you're good and ready, nor to have your characters do it in your stories before you feel it's appropriate. Just make sure you're aware that other people may think and function differently, and there's nothing wrong or immoral with that. Personally, porn rarely "does" anything for me, I just find it artistically and aestethically  appealing. But I have a pretty active libido and a strong sense of sex-love separation, so I don't shy back from sex just because it might not be with my husband (who, to be clear, is absolutely okay with this; I wouldn't do it behind his back).

(I also suspect that Googling "furry porn addiction" may have gotten you more results than "kicking furry porn addiction" - most people who talk of porn addiction either are trying to kick their porn habit or already have.)



TabbyTomCat said:


> The porn sort of defines furry fandom. The rest (fursona, childrisch behavior, adults enjoying cartoons for small kids, etc.) more or less makes us freak in general public eyes.
> Forget about immature media speaking of sex, porn and fetish as something wrong. No one really sees it that way.


Psht! Furry porn no more defines furry fandom than RL porn defines everyday life. It exists, but it exists because most people are adults, and most adults have a sex drive (or just appreciate the human/alien/furry/whatever body). "Porn exists as a part of x" in no way implies "x is _about_ porn." It can be that for individuals, but isn't for the vast majority.

And I say this as someone who finds the _Avenue Q_ song about the Internet being for porn quite amusing.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 19, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> As others have previously mentioned, it's not as much the NSFW that is the problem, but that having an addiction to anything is bad. I don't think whether people do like NSFW or dislike NSFW should matter. Just as long as no one or nothing is getting hurt and people know their boundaries.
> While I do have my SFW filter off on FA, I don't actively look up porn. Personally for the most part other people's characters aren't interesting to me in the NSFW regards, so seeing NSFW art of another person's character is kind of the same to me as looking at the SFW art of another person's character. So I have stuck more to just looking at SFW art online, and following artists who predominately post SFW art.
> If I really want to look at NSFW stuff, I'll just draw it myself .-.


Addiction to anything is bad?  I'm addicted to oxygen.  It only took one breath and I was hooked for life.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 19, 2019)

@guy

I for myself enjoy the NSFW stuff, look at it regularly and draw it myself. It's one of my many guilty pleasures in this life, which I actually don't feel guilty about.

But I'm curious. What was your motivation to quit your NSFW consume. Were there any unbearable consequences that affected your life in a negative way, or was it just a moral issue for you?


----------



## RailRide (Jul 19, 2019)

guy said:


> My art settings on FA are set to "general" so if I wanted to look up adult stuff I'd have to go into settings, put my password in, do the drop down menu, see the stuff, then go back into my settings and change it all back.
> 
> Kind of a pain in the ass.



You could change your settings to 'view everything' then just click the SFW button to initiate a 'general-only' session that persists till you toggle it off by clicking SFW again. Switching your preferences this way doesn't involve entering your password.

---PCJ


----------



## Queendin (Jul 20, 2019)

I like to search for nsfw art sometimes and i don't see nothing wrong about it
I usually search for it when i want references for work but i think it's fun to look up for it randomly, lol


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Um, okay. But why is porn seen as "bad"? What's wrong with embracing your sexuality?


Oh nothing at all as long as you respect the comfort levels other individuals towards sexual contents.


Sir Thaikard said:


> Meme answer:
> View attachment 65929


Meme non serious response:
Oh do not listen to the space marine hunk and GIVE IN TO SLAANESH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Oh nothing at all as long as you respect the comfort levels other individuals towards sexual contents.
> 
> Meme non serious response:
> Oh do not listen to the space marine hunk and GIVE IN TO SLAANESH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


But, I was wondering about people who felt "shameful" for viewing it.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, I was wondering about people who felt "shameful" for viewing it.


It basically has to do with environment factors like how child was raise to strict religious background or both among other reasons.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 21, 2019)

Doh my gawd, you people have a normal functioning sex drive!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Doh my gawd, you people have a normal functioning sex drive!


Repressed Christian: But! Sex is evil!!! Lucifer himself will drag you into the depths of hell if you EVER decide to have sex outside of a wholesome, heterosexual marriage and without the purpose of conceiving a child!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Repressed Christian: But! Sex is evil!!! Lucifer himself will drag you into the depths of hell if you EVER decide to have sex outside of a wholesome, heterosexual marriage and without the purpose of conceiving a child!



Oh yes Lucifer. Drag me to hell, daddy.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh yes Lucifer. Drag me to hell, daddy.


I wouldn't actually mind; he's pretty freaking hot. uwu


----------



## guy (Jul 22, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> @guy
> 
> I for myself enjoy the NSFW stuff, look at it regularly and draw it myself. It's one of my many guilty pleasures in this life, which I actually don't feel guilty about.
> 
> But I'm curious. What was your motivation to quit your NSFW consume. Were there any unbearable consequences that affected your life in a negative way, or was it just a moral issue for you?



It was the anxiety. I linked it to the fapping. Not only this but an unbearable crushing loneliness. It felt like... If I was getting all this sex, then there should be a companion there as well and... There wasn't. It was just an image on the screen and my hand, basically.

And the fact that quitting it was almost unbearable. I was completely addicted to it. I even began to sexualize animal parts in real life, for example, dog paws, it began hard to separate the foot fetish stuff I like (and still do) from having those feelings for RL animals. Super unhealthy.

About now looking it up once or twice a month I don't let myself twist and suffer in lust and horniness, I think that's necessary while kicking my addition to porn, but as I am single and alone I don't feel it's all that bad to indulge rather than burn in lust, but I must watch myself and sometimes I have to force myself to stop for weeks at a time.

My attitude about paws and tails on feral animals has leveled out (not that I acted on it, no, but I hated that I associated those desirous feelings with RL things) and is much more healthy. The anxiety is gone, that was an uphill battle. I'm not as raging horny as i once was which is a huge win for me. Being lonely and horny with no equal outlet is a miserable place to be and the constant porn was just making it ten times worse.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 22, 2019)

Given what you said OP, I believe that stopping was the best choice for you, and it is very good you recognized the negative impacts it was having on your life and the way you perceived things in the regular world. Not everyone will process things the same way, and what is fine for one person can become a problem for another. It all depends on different factors such as past experiences and just the individual themselves.


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

I know some who struggle with a porn addiction, it's incredibly difficult. You did amazing for yourself and getting into a better place. 

Personally, I find furry porn absurd, even disgusting or painful. But I'm also a real person in a medical field so I know body's don't work/look like that. 
I keep my FA on SFW and general all the time and for a while I was confused if some of the artists I followed just stopped making art because I wouldn't see anything for weeks, even months. No. They were just making a shit ton of porn.... Yeah...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

Rant said:


> I know some who struggle with a porn addiction, it's incredibly difficult. You did amazing for yourself and getting into a better place.
> 
> Personally, I find furry porn absurd, even disgusting or painful. But I'm also a real person in a medical field so I know body's don't work/look like that.
> I keep my FA on SFW and general all the time and for a while I was confused if some of the artists I followed just stopped making art because I wouldn't see anything for weeks, even months. No. They were just making a shit ton of porn.... Yeah...


Huh...?
Porn addiction? What is even wrong with that? What's wrong with not repressing your sexuality?
And NSFW furry art is absurd, disgusting or painful? Um... If you're going to be that analytical about things, is this the right fandom for you? I'm not trying to be a douche, but I'm not sure if this is the right place if you're unable to suspend your disbelief...


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Jul 22, 2019)

Watching porn everyday is quite common though especially if you are male, it's nothing to be ashamed of and to be fair it is much better to watch pornography with fictional characters rather than porn with actual people who might sacrifice their health. 

The furry fandom have been sexual since the very beginning it was actually more sexual in the beginning. Before it was sort of more acceptable to draw for example anthropomorphic animals having gay sex than it was to draw humans having gay sex. This fandom have never been pure and it probably never will be. 

For me yiff art is a big part of the fandom but of course its not the most important part, although my fursona is an arctic fox with big tits. The most important part for me is getting the chance to be something that is impossible to be in the real world. If you want to lock out the sexual parts of the fandom it is totally okay, however don't start feeling morally superior in any way because those that still do enjoy yiff are for most parts perfectly normal human beings.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 22, 2019)

A rather difficult thing to do considering the fandom was founded by horny nerds.


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Huh...?
> Porn addiction? What is even wrong with that? What's wrong with not repressing your sexuality?
> And NSFW furry art is absurd, disgusting or painful? Um... If you're going to be that analytical about things, is this the right fandom for you? I'm not trying to be a douche, but I'm not sure if this is the right place if you're unable to suspend your disbelief...


When it destroys your life and relationships. My dad suffers this, I'm not going into detail but most of my life he was shut in his room with stacks upon stacks of porn mags, DVDs, empty beer cans filling his closet and making the room reek. 

Yeah, I didn't have a dad, just a weird perverted shut in who I lived with. He's still like this, 29 years later. I've had to wipe his computer and spends hundreds to get all the porn and viruses off so he can do his damn bills. 


And one can enjoy this fandom without the adult side just fine. You did come off as a cunt.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Huh...?
> Porn addiction? What is even wrong with that? What's wrong with not repressing your sexuality?
> And NSFW furry art is absurd, disgusting or painful? Um... If you're going to be that analytical about things, is this the right fandom for you? I'm not trying to be a douche, but I'm not sure if this is the right place if you're unable to suspend your disbelief...


Oh so people cant be analytical about things? Time for me to leave the fandom it seems


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 22, 2019)

guy said:


> It was the anxiety. I linked it to the fapping. Not only this but an unbearable crushing loneliness. It felt like... If I was getting all this sex, then there should be a companion there as well and... There wasn't. It was just an image on the screen and my hand, basically.
> 
> And the fact that quitting it was almost unbearable. I was completely addicted to it. I even began to sexualize animal parts in real life, for example, dog paws, it began hard to separate the foot fetish stuff I like (and still do) from having those feelings for RL animals. Super unhealthy.



Well, but why exactly do you see this as a problem. Sex and relationships are two different kind of beasts. If your problem is the lonelyness you may be should try to go out and meet some people. But I don't see the logical conection between having a partner and enjoying sex.


----------



## Than0s (Jul 22, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Well, but why exactly do you see this as a problem. Sex and relationships are two different kind of beasts. If your problem is the lonelyness you may be should try to go out and meet some people. Living in sexual austerity won't change your relationship status.


Its quite obvious why this is a problem. He began to sexualize animal parts and is near impossible for him to abstain from masturbation. Thats when you know something must be done. Maybe he cant go out because of his addiction? Anxiety?


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 22, 2019)

Than0s said:


> Its quite obvious why this is a problem. He began to sexualize animal parts and is near impossible for him to abstain from masturbation. Thats when you know something must be done.



I know many furs who like to look a cute paws. And also excessive masturbation is nothing that causes any harm to anything. So there is no automatism to do something about it until really suffer from it.


----------



## guy (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Huh...?
> Porn addiction? What is even wrong with that? What's wrong with not repressing your sexuality?
> And NSFW furry art is absurd, disgusting or painful? Um... If you're going to be that analytical about things, is this the right fandom for you? I'm not trying to be a douche, but I'm not sure if this is the right place if you're unable to suspend your disbelief...



Those are his opinions and findings, the results of his analysis, not everyone's opinions are going to be the same within any given fandom. He can appreciate the clean art, as he says he does, and still find NSFW stuff unrealistic.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Huh...?
> Porn addiction? What is even wrong with that? What's wrong with not repressing your sexuality?
> And NSFW furry art is absurd, disgusting or painful? Um... If you're going to be that analytical about things, is this the right fandom for you? I'm not trying to be a douche, but I'm not sure if this is the right place if you're unable to suspend your disbelief...



You hear that professional furry artists who spend years of their life studying human anatomy? Your painstakingly anatomically correct drawings are totally ruined cause the butt and boobs are just a bit too big for my liking, ok? It's disgusting and absurd, totally not realistic, cause we're clamoring for complete realism in furry characters now. I expect real life photos of people that are photoshopped with animal heads so I can stare into a ferrert's dead black eyes. All these small artistic liberties, are just gross, ya know?


----------



## guy (Jul 22, 2019)

Than0s said:


> Its quite obvious why this is a problem. He began to sexualize animal parts and is near impossible for him to abstain from masturbation. Thats when you know something must be done. Maybe he cant go out because of his addiction? Anxiety?



No, at the risk of sounding like a douchebag, I am a handsome business owner who is in a profession where I am hit on a lot, more from women than men but also both. I've taken to wearing a wedding ring to have an out for clients who want to pay me with sex or whatever. It keeps me alone, and i do struggle, but that is okay.

After enduring several brutal break ups and seeing what this world has to offer in relationships I've chosen to red pill (or black pill, depending on your definition) out of the "getting out and dating people" scene.

I've discovered that the pain of being alone is far less excruciating than the pain of being in a relationship and having that drain on my soul, spirit, and resources. It may change in the future if I meet a unicorn (the irony of that is not wasted here, I hope) but honestly I'm just better off alone than sticking my neck out in the current dating pool\scene.


----------



## Aznig (Jul 22, 2019)

It’s fine. I see no purpose in feeling guilt for enjoying something. I feel this way in almost every aspect of life - as long as you’re not hurting anyone in the process. The idea of purity is stupid, humans are filthy animals and trying to tame that is to take away from what makes us human. You do you bud (sometimes literally). Just do what makes you happy.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

Rant said:


> When it destroys your life and relationships. My dad suffers this, I'm not going into detail but most of my life he was shut in his room with stacks upon stacks of porn mags, DVDs, empty beer cans filling his closet and making the room reek.
> 
> Yeah, I didn't have a dad, just a weird perverted shut in who I lived with. He's still like this, 29 years later. I've had to wipe his computer and spends hundreds to get all the porn and viruses off so he can do his damn bills.
> 
> ...


You didn't have to call me a cunt. You can disagree with what I said. Hell, I vehemently disagreed with your opinion, because I think it's rather absurd and reeks of puritanism to call furry porn "abominable", but you didn't have to resort to calling me an obscenity for disagreeing with you.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 22, 2019)

guy said:


> After enduring several brutal break ups and seeing what this world has to offer in relationships I've chosen to red pill (or black pill, depending on your definition)



Black Pill? I hope you don't identify as an incel.



guy said:


> I've discovered that the pain of being alone is far less excruciating than the pain of being in a relationship and having that drain on my soul, spirit, and resources. It may change in the future if I meet a unicorn (the irony of that is not wasted here, I hope) but honestly I'm just better off alone than sticking my neck out in the current dating pool\scene.



Or you could try to set your expactations lower, and try to work on your social skills and charisma to be more atractive to the people you want in your life. Also working on your manners could help.


----------



## guy (Jul 22, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Black Pill? I hope you don't identify as an incel.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could try to set your expactations lower, and try to work on your social skills and charisma to be more atractive to the people you want in your life. Also working on your manners could help.



"You identify as an incel possibly"

You didn't read my post. I'm hit on for sex an unnervingly high amount of times. (At least before the fake wedding ring) I just say no. I'm a voluntary celibate. 

"Lower your standards"

No. 

I have zero troubles getting people into my life. I'm better off alone than compromising. I'm happier by myself, although lonely at times, than with a GF\whatever. As I said it may change but I care less and less if it does. I'm freer, happier, more able to do what I want to do and am not tied down.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 22, 2019)

guy said:


> As I said it may change but I care less and less if it does. I'm freer, happier, more able to do what I want to do and am not tied down



This sounds rather contradictory to your prior complaints about this quote: _"unbearable crushing loneliness" _you described.


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 22, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> This sounds rather contradictory to your prior complaints about this quote: _"unbearable crushing loneliness" _you described.



Probably because as humans we go through phases where we think and feel differently depending on outside stimuli. It isn't uncommon to feel a certain way at one point during your life and then have that perception change completely to the point that you hold an entirely new and different view.


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You didn't have to call me a cunt. You can disagree with what I said. Hell, I vehemently disagreed with your opinion, because I think it's rather absurd and reeks of puritanism to call furry porn "abominable", but you didn't have to resort to calling me an obscenity for disagreeing with you.



Sorry but I'm not for puritanism. Some furry porn is as obscene as it is absurd. And when one starts to point out such people lash back that it's fantasy. Yeah sure, but must fantasies involve being split in half by a 5ft dick?

You did come off rude telling me to leave this fandom. So we can let kids in but not grown adults who don't care for porn? Seriously?


----------



## guy (Jul 22, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Probably because as humans we go through phases where we think and feel differently depending on outside stimuli. It isn't uncommon to feel a certain way at one point during your life and then have that perception change completely to the point that you hold an entirely new and different view.



This is exactly it. I'm still lonely but I realize I'm better off. Sometimes the answer is hard. The loneliest man I know is my mentor, and he's married. I won't talk about his wife but he stays with her out of religious reasons. He once told me "It is better to be lonely and by yourself than to be lonely with with someone else.

He was speaking from experience. All of my married friends are going through divorce and a few are even suicidal because of it. Loneliness is pain but the freedom of being single is becoming so much more precious to me. I'm almost beginning to cherish it through the pain.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

Rant said:


> Sorry but I'm not for puritanism. Some furry porn is as obscene as it is absurd. And when one starts to point out such people lash back that it's fantasy. Yeah sure, but must fantasies involve being split in half by a 5ft dick?
> 
> You did come off rude telling me to leave this fandom. So we can let kids in but not grown adults who don't care for porn? Seriously?


What's wrong with absurd fantasies? I have a ton of them. Most of them revolving around mummification.
And, yeah, I don't know, maybe I was rude. But, this is coming at a time where asshole politicians and "advocates" (busybodies) are trying to restrict what we are and aren't allowed to look at online.


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What's wrong with absurd fantasies? I have a ton of them. Most of them revolving around mummification.
> And, yeah, I don't know, maybe I was rude. But, this is coming at a time where asshole politicians and "advocates" (busybodies) are trying to restrict what we are and aren't allowed to look at online.


I'm not one of them and nowhere did I say to block porn or anything like that. 

I do not need to enjoy this fandom the same way most do, with a dick in hand and endless pornography. 

You do you so long as it hurts no one, yourself or animals. That isn't hard.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

Rant said:


> I'm not one of them and nowhere did I say to block porn or anything like that.
> 
> I do not need to enjoy this fandom the same way most do, with a dick in hand and endless pornography.
> 
> You do you so long as it hurts no one, yourself or animals. That isn't hard.


I know that you didn't say that....
I guess I'm just a bit "triggered"... Because I do do research in the background, and I find out some pretty disturbing stuff about what some's agendas are...


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol, why is this argument still going on?


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I know that you didn't say that....
> I guess I'm just a bit "triggered"... Because I do do research in the background, and I find out some pretty disturbing stuff about what some's agendas are...





Spoiler: Slightly on your topic but not OP's



Like how all these abortion bans aren't about saving lives but controlling women and the poor? Yeah politicians are fucked up.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Lol, why is this argument still going on?


 

I wish I knew.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 22, 2019)

Well, first of all, I kinda read the whole thing as someone shaming people for looking at porn? Even the voting has no shame filled options-

But then I read the OP and the whole purpose of this thread is to talk about porn addiction, which I understand now. It's just strange for me because I am asexual and the only way I really express my labido is through looking at porn sometimes. And even then the whole experience is different for someone who doesn't experience sexual attraction.

I don't think that the 'innocence' of people is tainted by sexual stuff. Sexual things are just as natural as drinking water and I feel like this puritan attitude is unhealthy. It certainly puts a schism in relationships between people. Femmes aren't allowed to have sexuality thats not serving masculine types in some way, and thats gross. 

I'll go onto say that I have a problem with the mainstream content of porn that comodifies femme sexuality. I will also say that, while I don't quite have the same feelings about porn otherwise, I do recgonize that porn addiction is a thing. For me to do any thing else would be like a person who has a healthy relationship with alcohol admonishing a struggling alcoholic. -And thats not okay.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 23, 2019)

guy said:


> He was speaking from experience. All of my married friends are going through divorce and a few are even suicidal because of it. Loneliness is pain but the freedom of being single is becoming so much more precious to me. I'm almost beginning to cherish it through the pain.



I can empathise with your experiences and viwes towards marriage but not with your doloristic attitude. you obviously are still at odds with your situation. but at the same time you're so delusional towards your problems that you refuse to change anything about it. You're just sitting in a selfdug hole, pitying yourself and telling yourself that you are the victim of a crule world that refuses to bend to your liking. This let's the question arise if you're really longing for love or just whoring for attention. And if your mentor lives in a wedlock he isn't happy with and only keeps for the sake of a dogma, he is even a greater fool. You really have to get out of this mindfuck.


----------



## guy (Jul 23, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> I can empathise with your experiences and viwes towards marriage but not with your doloristic attitude. you obviously are still at odds with your situation. but at the same time you're so delusional towards your problems that you refuse to change anything about it. You're just sitting in a selfdug hole, pitying yourself and telling yourself that you are the victim of a crule world that refuses to bend to your liking. This let's the question arise if you're really longing for love or just whoring for attention. And if your mentor lives in a wedlock he isn't happy with and only keeps for the sake of a dogma, he is even a greater fool. You really have to get out of this mindfuck.



What makes you think I am delusional? Because I have not come to your conclusion?

Allow me to explain just a few things. (This is a two part reply)

Imagine there are two women, with similar backgrounds, similar childhood, and similar economic status. Let's say they are both physically attractive. 

Now, let's say one of those women intensely scrutinizes her life, her attitude, her motives, and weighs it against a highly moral soundboard. She realizes her instincts are not all healthy, and that she needs to work on herself, not only for her own happiness, but for the men she desires in her life. She works on herself, realizing that she is not perfect, and neither will her husband be, when she finds him. So she steels herself in life, grows with wisdom and temperance, and she realizes her infinite value as a woman. 

Now, let's take a look at the other woman. She believes what society tells her- that she is perfect the way she is. She is a queen. She is flawless. She doesn't need to change a thing about herself. She never questions her instincts, nor does she bother to hone them. She has many, many sexual partners. Eventually, she falls into drugs, and develops an eating disorder. She blames the world for her problems. She feels entitled to happiness, though she works nothing for that end, and expects it to be handed to her. 

Let me ask you, honestly, which woman do you think would make her husband fall head over heals in love with? Which woman will build a lasting, happy marriage, understanding that us men are not perfect, and we're kind of screwed up, while also realizing that as a woman she isn't just this automatic, perfect angel? 

Now, let me tell you a little about myself. 

I grew in a horror story home, where an immediate family member tried to murder me as a child, I assume, to cover up what was being done to me (sexually). I grew up an extremely sensitive boy, and I realize now, in my 40's, that this world was trying to kill me. 

I eventually came to terms with what men did to me. I am a man and hypersexual in my desires, and I see how healthy male sexuality can be so easily twisted. I get it. I am in the process of forgiving the men, and peers who sexually abused me. 

But it has taken 39 years just to begin to move past what the girls, and women did and said to me. Their words eviscerated my sensitive, vulnerable male spirit. Yes, I was a misogynist, for a significant part of my life. Yes, I hated women. 

I do not any more. 

Fast-forward 30 years and I went from the ugly ducking, bully magnet to a 6'1" 200 LB man that several women have straight said to my face, I am "Tall, dark, and handsome."

A little about me: I am a former mercenary/security contractor, trained in the art of war by two organizations. I was damn good wat what I did and I loved nearly every minute of it. I put my life on the line and walked into certain death (I knew I would not survive but I pressed on regardless) many times. 

I am in touch with my feminine/inner child side. Listening to me talk to my dogs you wouldn't believe I had survived no less than 13 things that have ended other people. You wouldn't believe that I have gone toe to toe with terrorist organizations. I am aware of the tender, gossamer heart of a woman. I am aware of the parts of her that need to be cherished, that need to be protected, that need to be nurtured. I am aware of the patience it takes to allow her to have the flaws and sorrows of being a human being. Women see this in me and fling themselves at me, at least, until I had the idea of wearing the wedding ring so it would finally stop. I went from being a piece of meat in their eyes to a respectable family man. I rarely tell anyone the truth, and instead say, "I do not discuss my private life with clients. Sorry."

In working dead end retail jobs, I sought construction work. It was hard, grueling, dangerous, awful work where I was a slave, forced to do risky things for very little money. But I learned. I learned plumbing electrical, concrete, siding, drywall, painting, roofing, framing. The last house I built was a $1,200,000. I am also good at auto mechanics, electronics, fabrication, welding, as well as hunting and surviving. 

I also have a Mensa level IQ. I am deeply emotional, but I also analyze myself constantly. Since childhood I have ripped myself apart to try and understand why i am the way I am. It is agony, terror, and horror to turn your eyes inward and scrutinize yourself, and what makes you happy, and realize that the tiny bit of joy you eked out of life must come to an end, and you must embrace more difficult things, that will bring more lasting happiness. 

Recently I saw a psychologist for some issues I was struggling with and before she fell in love with me and left messages about her fantasies with me, she said I was reading the same books she was about psychology, no, I just scrutinize myself honestly. It is a terrible process that robs you of joy, but for long term happiness. 

Presently I own one business and am needing to branch off and start 2-3 more. I own land, vehicles, weapons. I have two dogs that I cherish and love. Once, I even turned down a job making 7 digits. (To start)

From my own experience, I have come to understand that when a man gives a woman his heart, he gives he the ultimate power over him. Even more power than God. As a child the scars women gave me without so much as touching my physically have festered for decades. And I have never once met a woman who was aware of this power over a man. Who responsibly wielded it. Instead, I have seen manipulation to her (toxic) will the norm. Not always. But enough.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 23, 2019)

Simo said:


> I wish I knew.


Too much yiff Simo, I find your candid expression of such perversions offensive. Now sit back while I lecture you for having a functioning sex drive.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2019)

This strikes me as having a strong 'MGTOW' vibe. 

None of these online 'pill ideologies' from the internet are a good idea.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 23, 2019)

Look man we all come to the fandom for different things. I can agree with you that the amount of nsfw material is pretty over the top. Personally once I get my sona commissioned I plan to keep him completely sfw. But the nsfw material is one of the biggest draws unfortunately, the best someone can hope are filters. Otherwise congratulations on kicking your habit and I'm sorry you where in that situation dude.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 23, 2019)

I can only really say that as a nominally female individual, I find your attitude towards sexuality, women, and especially female sexuality quite off-putting. Creating a dichotomy of a woman who reaches for no pleasure in life and a woman who falls down every pleasure-seeking rabbit hole you can think of is not only unrealistic, it is insulting. Based on what you write, I am not as convinced as you seem to be that you have made much progress in overcoming your misogyny - and that is not something I say lightly. But it makes me feel really uncomfortable to see you speak of women as though they are either some mystical, fragile creatures whose sexuality is essentially a concession to male desire, or manipulative succubi out to bleed you dry. Ex-fucking-cuse you, but that's a load of crock.

It would be an overstatement to say that I'm proud of my sexual history, not because it's shameful, but because it's no more special than having a particular eye or hair color. But I _will_ say that I enjoy sex, in and out of relationships, and pretending like that's going to bring about the end of much of anything worthwhile is silly. People enjoying sex isn't going to fuck over civilization. It's just fucking sex. Enjoy it or not, I don't care either way, but passing judgment on people for having sex, or pretending like sex and Deep Thoughts are somehow mutually exclusive, doesn't make you insightful or wise or whatever. You know who I have my deepest conversations with? My long-term lovers, be they "just friends" or people I have a romantic relationship with.

If you don't feel ready for a relationship, that's okay. You do you. But you should realize that your perception of porn is not universal truth. Your perception of sexuality is not universal truth. Judging others for taking a different path and dismissing the path they follow through life as less than, however, is not okay in my book.

There's more than one path to a fulfilling life. I'm sorry yours started out rough, truly. But pain is not the only thing that can make us grow as people, and clinging to the idea that any partner you might meet in the future must have suffered as much as you have isn't going to improve chances of making either of you happy. People who have suffered can find each other and draw strength from each other, yes, but they can also just as easily drag each other down.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This strikes me as having a strong 'MGTOW' vibe.
> 
> None of these online 'pill ideologies' from the internet are a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 66365



I'm actually rather astounded that like, half of his reply was this prattle about how super successful and brilliant he is, and how most women in his life simply weren't as 'exceptional" as he was. Clearly Mensa IQ man just can't be matched by a mere mortal woman. So yes, does have a good MGTOW vibe.

"I am a former mercenary/security contractor, trained in the art of war by two organizations. I was damn good wat what I did and I loved nearly every minute of it. I put my life on the line and walked into certain death (I knew I would not survive but I pressed on regardless) many times." 
Also turned down a 7 digit job allegedly, and how he's like totally a misunderstood special person.

Comes across as just wanting to pull somebody's leg, or just insecurity. If your response to a random furry on the forum questioning what you're saying is a multi paragraph humble brag about how special you are. Well, call me a little suspicious, doesn't come across as great social skills.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 23, 2019)

I think I actually preferred the side debate that saw a crescendo with the hilarious sanctimonious comment about how most furries who like NSFW can only participate in the fandom by jerking off to all the porn.
Cause apparently if you like NSFW art, your only interaction with the fandom is chronically masturbating.

Let's go back to that, at least it was funny in how out of touch and absurd it was.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 24, 2019)

guy said:


> Now, let's take a look at the other woman. She believes what society tells her- that she is perfect the way she is. She is a queen. She is flawless. She doesn't need to change a thing about herself. She never questions her instincts, nor does she bother to hone them. She has many, many sexual partners. Eventually, she falls into drugs, and develops an eating disorder. She blames the world for her problems. She feels entitled to happiness, though she works nothing for that end, and expects it to be handed to her.



And this is exactly why you fail in relationships. You blame all your problems an Women in general. But have you ever scrutinizes your life, attitude and motives the same way as you demand from others. Many things you mention in this expemle can also be seen in your behavior. You show an inflated sense of your own importance. A deep need for excessive admiration and a and a lack of empathy for others. But behind this mask of extreme confidence lies a fragile self-esteem that's vulnerable to the slightest criticism. So even if your cock-and-bull stories about fake wedding rings, sad childhood, wealth and mensa IQ would have any substance to them, it wouldn't make you look atractive to women aslong as you behave like a spoiled misogynic sissy.

No one is born a loser, and none is predestined to stay one. Even you have the opportunity to change your life for the better. if you:

-Drop this black Pill fatalism from your mindset.
-Learn to see the world through other peoples eyes and empathise with them
-Meet Women on eyelevel like a real man would do.
-Be authentic. Without making up storries to look better.
-Learn some humility
-Stop playing the victim.

Then you will be more likable to others. And also your lovelife may improve.


----------



## Filter (Jul 24, 2019)

I sometimes look up NSFW art, but I think of it more as adult art than porn. Believe it or not, this may come as a surprise, but it is possible to enjoy adult art without using it as porn.



KimberVaile said:


> I think I actually preferred the side debate that saw a crescendo with the hilarious sanctimonious comment about how most furries who like NSFW can only participate in the fandom by jerking off to all the porn.
> Cause apparently if you like NSFW art, your only interaction with the fandom is chronically masturbating.
> 
> Let's go back to that, at least it was funny in how out of touch and absurd it was.



What? Furries were supposed to spend all day fapping to animal-people in their mom's basement. When did that stop being a requirement?


----------



## Render (Jul 25, 2019)

> Redacted by staff


HA this place'll make a Hyena out of me yet.

Look, to each their own. If you've distanced yourself from that side of the fandom and think that's a positive, that's cool, but if you want someone else to follow your lead you're going to need a better argument than 'its much better'. That's just not convincing. If I was to center the debate from your perspective I'd warn about building unrealistic expectations, about how reinforcing sexual attraction to something non-real will impact your desire/ability to gain intimacy with another and/or find love + start a family and ensure the survival of our species, and ultimately how you'll die alone in a cage and go to hell. Or whatever, the arguments are there if you want to make them. Don't just say it's bad m'kay, if you watched more Southpark you'd know how that tends to work out heh

Anyway, in response to the OP: no. Respectfully, I'll appreciate and enjoy whatever I dam well please.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 25, 2019)

Too much of anything can be bad for you.  Sex is no different.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 25, 2019)

In moderation and with applied self-awareness, porn can be good for your mental health! Not even being facetious here right now.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 25, 2019)

Render said:


> HA this place'll make a Hyena out of me yet.



The hyena in me takes mortal offence to that.

Else, it's just live and let live, I suppose?


----------

